# Vacation Tomatoes



## tbow388 (Jul 8, 2014)

Well I was on vacation this last week. My neighbor had surgery on his eye so I had to pick tomatoes a few times.

The trailer was yesterday morning. The truck was the day before. We had already sold a few boxes.

In a week I picked a bit over 1000 pounds of tomatoes.


----------



## farmer steve (Jul 9, 2014)

you a 'mater pickin fool. homegrown tomatoes are selling for $50-60 box for #1 large . 25 lb. box.yellow as high as $75.


----------

